# blaupunkt stereo/satnav



## syrokid (May 7, 2006)

hi

we recently bought a secondhand bessacarr motorhome which came with the blaupunkt stereo and sat nav with built in reversing camera, all works fine, unfortunately the system didn't come with an install cd for the computer to update software maps etc, i have contacted blaupunkt who say the cd is no longer available.

question anyone got one they want to sell or let me borrow, or know of where i can get one

many thanks

keith


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

Can you tell us the model of the unit - should be on the front ...... something like "Travelpilot DX-R52", then we may be able to help.

Colin


----------



## TR5 (Jun 6, 2007)

Try some like this:

http://www.naviupdates.co.uk/

There are several companies doing update CD's/DVD's on the net, so a google search should see you right.


----------



## syrokid (May 7, 2006)

*updates*

tried internet kept hitting brick wall

my unit is travel pilot lucca 5.3

many thanks


----------



## Rocles (May 1, 2005)

Some discussion about updating the actual Bessacarr-fitted Satnav (it's known as Lucca 5.3 software) at the Swift Talk forum here ... basically, the unit is discontinued and no further updates with UK maps will be made. European new maps are available, but no UK


----------



## syrokid (May 7, 2006)

*update*

again many thanks obvious question is unit (diy) replacable bearing in mind it is reversing camera, does an other blaupunkt sat nav fit the cradle etc


----------



## Rocles (May 1, 2005)

*Re: update*



syrokid said:


> again many thanks obvious question is unit (diy) replacable bearing in mind it is reversing camera, does an other blaupunkt sat nav fit the cradle etc


I don't know...if you find out, let me know, I have just got the same combination. I have to say, though, that mine works great with its existing maps (dated 2008)


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

It appears to be bad news, in that map updates seem to have petered out in 2007, except for Europe (£75) which stopped in 2009 and are available on an SD card (if your system can be updated that way.

Colin

[EDIT - as I found more info]


----------

